# Auction



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so mad I can't go to an auction next tuesday. The owner if these goats died suddenly so his family is selling all his goats at an area livestock auction house because they can't care for them. If you have facebook look up sunshine farm. It's not a farm page but I think it's public so you can look at the goats. They looked nice but then I looked up some pedigrees and they look even better. I am not able to go but maybe if my friend Sherry (bit of everything) goes to the sale she may bring me home some. 
Can you post this announcement on your page on facebook?

Tom Miller, https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001960379137 well known livestock breeder, of Middlebury, IN died on November 25, 2002. It was his intention to raise high quality

animals for 4-H members. Miller's goats and sheep will be auctioned on December 30, 2014.

The Auction:
The Topeka Livestock Auction
1:00 on December 30, 2014

Directions:
601 E Lake S Topeka, IN
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=601 E Lake S Topeka, IN

Animals to be sold:
10 Boer does, 11 Boer yearlings, and 8 black-faced ewes

Sunshine Farm Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008684130141
(Accepting all friend request on facebook)

For information contact:
Craig Miller
Email: [email protected]
Phone (443) 494-9408


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

For some reason the page isn't working right now but I will tell ya the goats are nice so I hope the page works again soon


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I think i'm gonna need to take the trailer! I've got another person wanting me to buy for her as well. 
The son says he's gonna get a "like" page up and running soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you can get a couple.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Please accept my apologies our Sunshine Farm Facebook Page: is closed

Please like our NEW Page 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunshine-Farm-Tom-Miller-Boer-Goats-and-Sheep/369385009911472

Tom Miller, well known livestock breeder, of Middlebury, IN died on November 25, 2002. It was his intention to raise high quality animals for 4-H members. Miller's goats and sheep will be auctioned on December 30, 2014.

The Auction:
The Topeka Livestock Auction
1:00 on December 30, 2014
Directions:
601 E Lake S Topeka, IN
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=601 E Lake S Topeka, IN

Animals to be sold:
10 Boer does
11 Boer yearlings
8 black-faced ewes

Please like our Page 
Sunshine Farm Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sunshine-Farm-Tom-Miller-Boer-Goats-and-Sheep/369385009911472

For information contact:
Eric Miller
Email: [email protected]
Phone (443) 494-9408


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This link should work if anyone wants to look at what's for sale. He is working on getting all the pictures posted again


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Those ARE some nice looking goats! Hope you can snag a couple....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think they are nice looking goats, hopefully you can snag some... So sad that he passed though;(


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Buy when I read it closer the guy died a long time ago


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, wow.. 2002 12 years ago. Whoever was taken care of them this long did a wonderful job..


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I want i want!i wish they were closer!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Am I seeing a different site than you guys?? Those goats don't even come close to the beautiful animals you folks raise. I mean, what's up with this poor goat?? They look like basset hounds... :shock: :shrug:

I am totally confused now  :slapfloor:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

yeah i really didnt care for her, but there is a couple younger ones that are pretty nice. they all could use some hoof care.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Am I seeing a different site than you guys?? Those goats don't even come close to the beautiful animals you folks raise. I mean, what's up with this poor goat?? They look like basset hounds... :shock: :shrug:
> 
> I am totally confused now  :slapfloor:
> 
> ...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I did notice that. If I were to get some I would get some of his yearlings that are double registered. where ever they go I hope they have a nice home and get good care.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Bit of Everything said:


> *What makes her look funny is the fact she's dehorned*. A bunch of the does are older so they aren't young and beautiful. But a lot of them have some really nice pedigrees.
> 
> If you look at his facebook page he just passed away this Nov. not sure how the date got mixed up on the sale page.


Hmmmm...no, it's not about the horns, I just see a bunch of goats with short stumpy legs like a Basset hounds, most of them seem to have really weak pasterns as well...

Oh well, to each their own...sorry the guy passed, hope they find homes for his goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Oh, wow.. 2002 12 years ago. Whoever was taken care of them this long did a wonderful job..


There seems to be a conflict then, because this note is on the FB page.

"Tom Miller, well known livestock breeder, of Middlebury, IN died on November 25, 2014. It was his intention to raise high quality animals for 4-H members."

The last two does in the pictures aren't too bad. Sometimes you would be shocked what goats like this would look like in someone else's program.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Someone corrected it then, yesterday it said 2002.., at any rate it is still sad he died..., and looking at the pics better they do look a bit short...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But if you look at a lot of these show goats they are short, very little legs with big bodies. I myself do like some long legs on my goats but really it's not what's wanted. That one doe does look goofy in the picture don't get me wrong but I bet if she was all clipped and posed with someone who takes some awesome pictures she would look a lot better. She has a nice long body to her and seems to be pretty big in the chest and really the only thing I dislike about her is how her shoulders stick up and her pasterns but I bet she would still throw some nice show wethers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

CritterCarnival said:


> Am I seeing a different site than you guys?? Those goats don't even come close to the beautiful animals you folks raise. I mean, what's up with this poor goat?? They look like basset hounds... :shock: :shrug:
> 
> I am totally confused now  :slapfloor:


Well pictures lie due to poor angles. My sister bought this doe and she is not short at all. This doe is a power house. I bought one named martini. It fits perfect because my cats names are whiskey and bourbon. I can't wait till she kids. Our quarantine stall has horrible lights but I took these tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice girl, Roger


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I am happy with her


----------

